# Winter Meet & Greet!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lets do it!  :B

I need to get a list of who will come so I can know how many we need to plan for, and we'll go from there.
A Saturday or Sunday afternoon or evening somewhere close to a main route.
**This will be a get-together for the sole purpose of meeting new members we haven't had the pleasure to yet, and those we already know, just to sit back and talk about tackle preferences, methods for different species, maybe not anything to do with fishing but rather our personal lives as we get to know each other better ... whatever comes up. 
No actual fishing involved. **(added here for 1st time viewers of thread)
Its an event that those who don't ice fish can also participate in and enjoy. 

It can be at any place like a BW-3's or wherever that has an area we can have to ourselves.

This is the kind of event that you may need to drive an hour or so to get to.

I am thinking of this as generally a northern Ohio event just because of distances. Everyone's welcome, from anywhere, to come and join the fun. 

In the past I drove three hours to get to the last one we had several years ago down in Marion, and it was well worth it. 

Please post in this thread if you would like to come. :B


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I will glady come to a get together. Will to drive an hour to meet more OGF mambers.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good Idea depending on the date I'am in....


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Ang and I are up for it


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'LL COME AND MEET OGF GUYS AS LONG AS WE DONT DO ANY OF THAT - "the greatest thing we can do in life is to love" STUFF, RUMINATOR... LOL !


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll see if i can get both, the KCA and B.O.I. groups to come. We got together at PI yesterday and had a great time on the ice, from sunrise to sunset.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0052-1.jpg


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Depending on when & where, I would try to make it....


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I would be interested also,depending on time and date


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

what lake is this going to be at?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds good Rumi, I'll try to make it.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Count me in ...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Steelhead Fever, this will be a get-together for the sole purpose of meeting new members we haven't had the pleasure to yet, and those we already know, just to sit back and talk about tackle preferences, methods for different species, maybe not anything to do with fishing but rather our personal lives as we get to know each other better ... whatever comes up. !% 
No actual fishing involved.

It can be at any place like a BW-3's or wherever that has an area we can have to ourselves.

Last year we were looking for a small hall as a meeting place and were going to do a carry-in dinner with everyone bringing something to share but it we ran into problems with a location and hall.

A restaurant makes a for a simpler approach overall unless we found an ideal place at a great location.
Right now I'm thinking maybe about somewhere along I-77 that would work for those of us up north and also south of Canton.
But I am looking for what will work best for the most. 

*bradymar*, not to worry! Free love isn't what my sig. refers to.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

This thing you say reminds me of our old Commodore computer club meetings.Theres this McDonald's hanburgers in Canfield ( corner 224 and interstate 11 ) That had a thing going.there was a big meeting room under the whole place.free to use for 1 hour as a meeting place for what ever.only catch was we had buy at least 50 bucks worth eats to get it free.and that was no problem.There was about 25 us there.Theres probley more then then just this one you can try.I know this one had this room for meetings as I was in this club for years.If you can call them see if it still be free.or if you care try other ones.Lot these have the meeting room as this one.just wanted you know.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the idea Stan. 
I'm not thinking of McDonald's but the idea will work elsewhere too. 

Some place where those who like to can get a beer with something to eat and sit back, relax, and talk with each other. !%


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Count me in and anyone that needs a ride is welcome to join me.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to try to mke it too


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Well that was my thought.now to another one.here we had a Amvets 44 and they use to let us use there hall free for a get to gether.This club was a cripply handy cap club.And these that was in this club where mostly non drinkers non smokers.but to the bad part the rest in the place was drinking smoking ones and they drifted in and out meettings half drunk.and after a few meettings they found another place.you try any the FOEs or American Leogens.My cusin is a bar tender at one these.not sure if free but bet cost money to rent hall.just a thought.Well I try get you a place.today nothings free.Sorry to say.hope you find one.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

o soryy my bad....


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

would love to come let me know whnn and where


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> ...Some place where those who like to can get a beer with something to eat and sit back, relax, and talk with each other. !%


What about the Brew Kettle????? I think it would be a nice idea to give a sponsor first crack at this...


----------



## anthonythefisherman (Apr 29, 2008)

i like too come and meet some new people get back to me please


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I may be able to come. The Brew Kettle is a good idea.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Id be interested. Quaker Steak and Lube is right off I-77 in Independence. Might be a good central location.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would be intersted in coming . I would like to meet you guys !


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Seems to be a lot of interest 
Ruminator since you started this thread why dont you pick 2 or 3 places and let everyone vote on one we can all meet there.
A week night might be better than a weekend it would be easier to get everyone seated together. Restraints and bars tend to be really crowded on the weekends.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll throw out the Giesen House (free peanuts) Hmmmm beer and peanuts or Quaker steak lube...Hmmmm beer and wings Both at I-77 and Portage..


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Depends on time and place, though.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think I have ever been in the Northeast forums. Feels like I'm on the wrong side of the tracks...lol I would be interested.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

im interested in beer and bsn about fishn what could be better.. i used to manage the bw3s in beldn village around 6 yrs ago.. good times there. anywhere is cool with me mikes got a good idea as well giesen house. im game for whatever guys keep me posted.. im about 30 min south of canton


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good thoughts here guys.
My first thought was about the BrewKettle Stoshu.
But the actual area that the NE, NW sections of the state cover go quite a distance south. Tappan Lake is a part of the NE in fact.
I was thinking about someplace along an interstate that is also fair to members in the southern parts of the northern half of the state as well. But there is just too much distance to find a central location good for everyone.

It looks like we will just have to have them in different areas at different times. 

I wish we had a map here that members could post what city they live in to show density areas that would work best for the most members for these.

Rick, a weeknight is something to keep in mind. The only thing about about that is in the past we've stayed until later in the evening because you don't want to leave.  And for a lot of people there are many family activities thru the week. 
Still, we will look at that too as we plan this.

I do like your idea though of my coming up with three locations. 

Its great to see all of the interest, these are fun events when they take place.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

make it a tuesday or wednesday and im in stinking afternoon shift all other eves.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

We'll see what we can do Tom. You also work Saturday afternoon?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey JIm, if need be, one of Dee's properties in twinsburg,,,,(where we had are baby shower) I can get that hall for free, has full kitchen, pool table and indoor swimming pool and Grills!!!! Just a thought, it could hold about 75 people !!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

but im in anyways...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a very generous offer Bob, thanks.

That would be ideal if we go a carry-in, pot luck dinner with a BYOB approach.

We'll definitely keep it mind. !%


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> We'll see what we can do Tom. You also work Saturday afternoon?


yep every saturday, but i might be able to sneek out.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

someone better make an executive decision on when and where, we only have 6 weeks untill the ice is finally gone !!!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

if it's on a saturday the grandson and i will come.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure seems to me that BELDEN VILLAGE would be a good central location!
either way it will be fun to put faces with names.

bill


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm in if it's on a weekend....Pot luck also sounds good with BYOB


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll come to the event if I'm free. I think the BW3's in Medina would be a good location as well. It is right next to I-71 & S.R. 18. They have a big room that you can use for free if it is not reserved in advance. I've held a few fantasy football drafts there.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in....pending date and location


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my gosh SF, I'd forgotten you'd moved back from FL.
The last time I saw you was when you took myself and a couple other guys out on Erie one summer evening.  
I don't recall who else was in on that trip, but you were working on getting your capton's license at the time.
I forget which river we went out of, but I remember talking about really good local restaurants on the way back in. 

I hope you can make it, it would be nice seeing you again.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, I'm back...I remember that trip, weather was perfect and we even caught some fish! Went out of Fairport, Grand River... Me, You, KSUFlash, and someone else? The guy worked with KSU, Steel something 15 or something like that???? 

I ended up getting my captains license, then I moved to Florida, then to Oklahoma, and now back to Ohio. 

I work M-F so most weekends are open....so many new people on the board, it would be good to put some faces with the names...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

KSUFlash (Ben) & Steelhead1 (Mark) worked together then at KSU. I'm not sure if they both still work there or not.

You've logged some miles since leaving Ohio. 
I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

bdawg said:


> I'll come to the event if I'm free. I think the BW3's in Medina would be a good location as well. It is right next to I-71 & S.R. 18. They have a big room that you can use for free if it is not reserved in advance. I've held a few fantasy football drafts there.




BW3's in Medina has my vote, We need to pick a date,.... soon.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anxious much my friend?  
I'll start working on a date after we get the location decided. I need that in order to be able to check for available dates. 

It'll soon come together pretty quickly.

What places would be good just on the north side of Akron along I-77?


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> What places would be good just on the north side of Akron along I-77?


*FAIRLAWN !*

Every restaurant in the world


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Could you say that a little louder John, I'm kinda hard of hearing? 

Looking at my map, Fairlawn looks to be nicely located with routes coming from a lot of directions to it.

I've reviewed this thread and most respondents live north of Akron and east.
But we also have some interested from way west, south, southwest, and southeast, thats why I'm looking here. 
It best fits the majority while making it still easy for the rest by being along a main route.

Does anyone have any objection to the Fairlawn area?

There is a Rockne's that looks well situated in that area also worth our consideration.

I'm looking for more options right in that area, then we can decide where to meet. 

I'll then call and find some dates for us in the near future and post the options.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Would also like to attend, depending on the date


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

BW3 and Rocknes in Beldon PLus Gander Mtn is right there for everyone to visit too lol


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

FairLawn area sounds good to me also. 
Hey where is BOBINSTOW at Coot ?


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in .......if it's further north than the airport (AK/Cantn), need directions though.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

BTW - is Fairlawn in Ohio??


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

how about the firehouse on manchester rd. in akron ? 1/4 mile south of rt.224 . good food , cold beer , very easy and covenient to find. 
just thought i would throw it out there


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

77 and Portage exit gets my vote..The strip area offers a lot of choices .
Mex.,Asian, Road house,.burgers joints,etc..Then again this is close to my house.and even closer to yours RUMINATOR.. Don't your vote count double ? LOL. I'm all for the majority vote. Good idea letting the group poll.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Quit acting like a bunch of dam women and pick a place and date already! 

Face it, it's winter time and cabin fever has set in.....no matter where you choose someone will piss and moan about it!

Keep in mind....tables that can be pushed together or a seperate room, cold beer, decent food, and most importantly a friendly-reliable wait staff. With a group like this I'm sure we will test their patience!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

if you think it easy pick a place and day think a croud be there why not you run this thing.takes more then a quicky to do it so alls fair in there.my idea about the McDonalds was best going but Rumintor see it that most rather drink then eat blew that.last lot got drive far from home get there and booze and driving back homes a no no thing with me plus police.got think it out best then give dates or places.one guys say is to try this and that is that is because he live down the street.what about those drive 100 miles get there got drive back with a six pack in there tummy.think man think.


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Fairlawn is good, central location


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Fairlawn is good


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

One bad thing about Fairlawn - The only wing eatery is a small Winking Lizard. I'm not sure if they have a private room available.

The BW3 at RT18 & 71 is huge.

The Portage St exit of 77 has a lot of good places


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Fairlawn sounds good to me. Looking forward to meeting some new people.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Fairlawn seems like a good choice and getting alot of votes. Beer and eats sounds good too.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> if you think it easy pick a place and day think a croud be there why not you run this thing.takes more then a quicky to do it so alls fair in there.my idea about the McDonalds was best going but Rumintor see it that most rather drink then eat blew that.last lot got drive far from home get there and booze and driving back homes a no no thing with me plus police.got think it out best then give dates or places.one guys say is to try this and that is that is because he live down the street.what about those drive 100 miles get there got drive back with a six pack in there tummy.think man think.


Lighten up man, my comment about being women and picking a date and place was a joke! 

As for McDonalds, I agree, it WAS cool!! When we were 8, had milk mustaches, and wanted a happy meal with a free toy!  :Banane35:


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

You know i would never consider myself a genius but why not have two. one in fairlawn and one in belden. if you can make both come to both if you cant then dont but, with so many snowy days ahead of us gives plenty of time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Change the name to Spring Meet and Greet!


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Fairlawn sounds good to me as well....beer, eats, and good people = good evening!

Since most of these things end up being late nights, suggest a saturday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

tubuzz2 said:


> Change the name to Spring Meet and Greet!


Or Spring Meat and Greet


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, Belden Village and the Strip have over 200 restaurants, but to use a phrase made famous by my favorite Vulcan- Spock, _"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few."_

So guys, I'm making a recon trip to scope out the options at I-77 & Rte.18, following 18 from Montrose into Fairlawn probably tomorrow evening. 
I'm looking for a place with enough seating in an area we can have to ourselves. 

At present we have 30+ people potentially coming. !%  
Jason, your thought of a side room would really be best if I can find a place with one.

I'll be looking at places I've found at Mapquest including: Rockne's, T.G.I. Friday's, Max&Erma's, Brubaker's, David B's, etc.

Anyone have any suggestions for a place thats got a side room in that area?
.....................

Eriesteamer(Stan), thanks for having my back, but Stinky Fingers(Jason) was cracking a joke. 

Stan, its not that anyone would rather drink than eat. I've not seen anyone drink too much at any Meet & Greet we've had, nor do I expect to ever see it. 
That occurring would really be bad for the good reputation OGF's group has. Rest assured we are just simply not going to go there. 
...................................

Yes Jason, I've been thinking about a Saturday early evening, like 6 or 7pm as a kickoff time.

I"m going to be checking on available times with the locations.

EitherFishOr, the locations are only about 20-25 minutes apart east/west.
.


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Yes, Belden Village and the Strip have over 200 restaurants, but to use a phrase made famous by my favorite Vulcan- Spock, _"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few."_
> 
> So guys, I'm making a recon trip to scope out the options at I-77 & Rte.18, following 18 from Montrose into Fairlawn probably tomorrow evening.
> I'm looking for a place with enough seating in an area we can have to ourselves.
> ...


Just some friendly ribbing...this snow, ice, and cold is starting to get to me! Not sure what the heck I was thinking moving back here in the winter! LOL 

Couple of thoughts when talking to the manager.....See if they will kick in a couple buy one get one free meals, 10% off's, or a couple $10 or $20 gift cards, basically something good for the next visit not the evening of the meet and greet. Typically the chain resturants will do that or some will even offer up their standard "happy hour" specials for the first hour of the event? Doesn't hurt to ask, worst they can do is say "no"! Give them away the night of the meet and greet or give them away at the West Branch outing. 

The other thing is to be sure and ask what their large group policy and whether individual checks/tabs will be a problem, especially with 30-50 people. Some places try to add a gratuity across the board to all checks or will not do individual checks. That can cause some issues the evening of the event. Best to know ahead of time....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good thoughts Jason. !%


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry Stinky but that was long ago that we had the club thing at McDonals. Maybe today they want lot loot for the room.if there be lot as stated in here there would been no place for all.most that place hold was something as 50 or less.
Now to my joke.Why not use the Chuckie Cheese place.LOL just a joke.I to joke a lot in here you got know how weed my jokes from real talk.like this reply be.
I am not a drinker thus care less about that.but man I eat and next to fishing can not say witch I do best.at 200 pounds I weigh most think it be the eating thing.plus my freezer has no fish in it.either I ate it up or as the joke about the vegitarian be my thing. the poor fishermen.oh well thats me not rest.last hope you guys find a place.at rate this is going maybe we can talk about it at the west branch outting the way it is going that be first.just kiding.any ways I rather fish and talk fishing while waiting for a bite.I best know as a jerk on one side a line waiting for a jerk on the other side.back to drinking my brother was my main fishing pal back years ago and he had a motor cycle and one night he was ridding it a drunk in hurry get to the bar just cut in front him caused a crash thus he died from all the injurys.the drunk was so drunk the other bar he was in half mile down street refused give him just one more as he was so drunk he could nearly stand up.thus he got mad slam the car into gear and shot out there mad and wanted make it to the other get bar get more as it to had close soon.he had no insurance as who give him any.his brother was a police men.he covered it up for his drunk brother so it was never a court case.thus he the drinking drunk got off scott free to go kill another some other day.maybe you or I be that guy.so if ever your in the Girard ohio area watch out after 12 midnight for him.LOL thats where he killed my brother.why you see lot my post wanting a fishing pal in here.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Ruminator did a Fairlawn recon mission last night.

Jim - Any luck ?
Sorry I missed you. I worked way too late and left my cell at the office


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

SOMEBODY!!!!! please make a decision. springs coming. i'm in for fairlawn.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

As John just posted I did some scouting around Montrose and Fairlawn last night along Rt. 18 for a couple of hours.
I'm sorry too John, we can do it another time.

I went to a number of places, looked at what they had to offer, and am now waiting to hear back from several managers in the next couple of days.

Several places look like they will do.

*Starcraft36*, I enjoyed meeting you last night. !%
Can you guys believe it? I'm in a parking lot leaving one place(Brubaker's) and ask a guy coming out as he is opening his car door if he knows where my next destination is... so he walks over to my Explorer and tells me his directions, then comments that he likes my big OGF sticker on my side window.
So I say "Thanks, do you know about our website?" 
And he replies, "Yea, I'm a member." LOL - I kid you not!  
We talked for another minute and I invited him to check out this thread, so don't be surprised if he posts here, a really nice guy. 

So I'll be posting something after I hear more.

Oh yea, Starcraft36 I have a free TeamOGF sticker for you if you come to this Meet & Greet.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

ruminator bring me a sticker and i will pay you, always wanted one. anything with ogf. OGF addiction counsling Monday and Wednsday nights. hey count me in anyway. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

rockytop, I plan to bring some stickers for sale should anyone want one.
I'll have one for you. 

It will be a good time to buy one, saves the cost of shipping. :B


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Has a spot been picked yet? I need a flag, I can use it for my truck or ice shanty. Is going to be a pot luck? Keep me posted and thanks bobby


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its not looking like a potluck event this time quackpot.

I'll be posting soon the location after I talk to several restaurant managers.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Ruminator, where you at in n.canton, i live by walsh college.
do you keep stickers on hand?

lmk, bill
or call me 330-936-1170


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill, yes I have a few. I'm near to Kame's.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

By the time we figure this out . It wil be spring lol. j/k i am looking forward to attending


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll have some development here soon. 
I'm working to get some free perks from the managers if possible before I post.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> I'll have some development here soon.
> I'm working to get some free perks from the managers if possible before I post.


You da man Jim !

I like perks.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I would love to make it depending on the date... I have to work every other weekend


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

- UPDATE - UPDATE - UPDATE - UPDATE -

OK, here's the best offer I've been able to work for us, and its a doozy! 
It also happens to be at the best, and most suitable location I could find. !% 

Its at a Max & Erma's thats located on the main drag between Fairlawn and Montrose(W. Market), just a short distance from I-77 & Rt. 18. (maybe 5 minutes)

This afternoon I was able to connect with their general manager and get a firm offer if we are interested.
His offer is very simple, he will give us _25%_ off of each of our bills.  
Thats right, you heard me right the first time son, 25% off. 

This is a very nice restaurant inside. It has a great atmosphere for what we are after; nice and open, and roomy to move around.

The other locations, T.G.I. Friday's, and On Tap Bar & Grill do not compare in space or atmoshere to this place.

Max & Erma's have a great menu, (sorry no wings anymore) and with 25% off it should be affordable to most anyone I would think. 

They also offered that they could make up some platters of some different types of food at a reduced cost, of course. 

There is a concern with everywhere I went- about reserving a section for us on a Saturday evening. This night is restaurants big money night of the week.
So I was asked if we choose Max & Erma's to please make the starting time as early as we can.

12:00-12:30 would be great for them, but I think too early for us. 
He did agree to a later starting time of as late as 4:00-4:30, if we allow a couple tables to finish up if they need to, in our area. I said, "No Problem." 

Also separate checks will not be a problem. We just can't all decide to leave at the same time and hit them with thirty some bills at the same time. 

I also don't think there are any Saturday's that we couldn't schedule our meeting at Max & Erma's.

On Tap was a crowded floor plan in a smallish room compared to M & E's. And you have to find open dates in their schedule.
T.G.I. Friday's would be in a side room with tile floors and a huge wall of windows that kind of made the room cool. Their chairs are also not as good for extended sitting.

As a result, after considering all of the above, I recommend we meet at Max & Erma's, but I want your feedback.

Its also time to post in general, what the earliest time is that you can make it... remember that for those coming a long distance earlier may be better; and also...

Post if there is a Saturday you can't make it out of the following choices:

- Feb.20, Feb.27, March 6

- I need to get back in touch with the G.M. this weekend if possible. 
He has that concern for the time of day we will want our reservation.


Check out Max & Erma's menu here: http://maxandermas.com/menu/default.aspx 
Click on anything in the leftside list.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Job Jim!
I would have no problem arriving at 4pm on a Saturday. Also, any of the three dates you listed are good for me.
Fish stories, food and beer, and 25% off my bill! I'm thinking a long night!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for going the extra mile for us Rumi. EXCELLENT HOOK UP. 25% off SWEET..As of now time/dates are good for me. Hopefully I can make it ...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds great! Thanks for the recon!


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

time and date are not a problem for me. i can get there whenever you schedule it. good job rumi!!


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Great Job hunting that down. Any sat. works for me, any time frame also. I'm usually free on sat.Great day to pick!! Thanks again for your efforts.
Jeff


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Is this the right place?

Max & Erma's 
3750 West Market St.
Rosemont Commons Shopping Ctr
Fairlawn, OH 44333
(330)666-1002

Can probably make the first to Dates if around 4 or later March 6th is no good for me. Sounds Good


----------



## Stinky Fingers (Apr 14, 2004)

GREAT JOB!!!

I'm in...any of those dates work for me.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im in any date or time!!!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

So far I'm free all 3 dates. 25% off is great!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I am free any of those days unless the wife changes my mind


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent choice

Good food

Good service

I could walk but I'll probably drive




Any time of day is good for me

The night of February 27 is bad for me as I have an Autism fund raiser in Willowick. That afternoon is open or both of the other dates.

Thanks for your efforts Jim. Your first beverage is on me.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick, yes that is the right place.

Coot, we'll keep that in mind.

I also have gotten a pm about March 6 being a problem for someone.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sat the 27th is bad for me but what works for the majority is the way to go.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

I vote for the 20th at 3:30


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Just throwning this out there March 6th is the Bad Boy show in Vermiliion and it is also the Charter boats dinner thing.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks tubuzz, I appreciate it. !%


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish2day said:


> I vote for the 20th at 3:30


 My vote also,


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

March 6 works for me...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Is the final information going to be posted in the first post or do we have to read all the way through? Been trying to follow along to see a decision. Hoping to attend.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Huntinbull, I'll make a new thread with the final details.

I want to get that done as soon as possible.

There are a lot of guys who posted originally and haven't posted again to say what time they can come, and if there are any days they can't.
I hope tomorrow evening to finalize these details.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

when we know for sure,ill change my saturday on dialsis machine so i can make one of these!!!!lol ..last of month or 1 st of month good for me!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan, we are selecting from a Saturday...

Feb. 20 - Feb. 27 - March 6

And the earliest time that will be OK for each of us..


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i mean to change my sat to another there.lol


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, I just didn't know if any were not OK for you?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just need to know date so i can switch


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm good with what ever date works the group. 

btw who's buyin the 1st round??


----------

